# Guadalupe this weekend



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

It was a pretty slow bite for us. Only a few fish caught. I think Saturday's stocking unsettled even the fish that already were in the river. Did catch a nice female though, yesterday.

This morning, had an odd one. A Guadalupe Bass took my Y2K fly. Wouldn't think they'd be attracted to egg patterns. Guess I learned something new.


The last photo is of our cheering section. There must have been two dozen wild turkeys in the flock. I guess they enjoy fly fishing too!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

That's a bunch of turkeys!

Has the water come down enough for easy wading?


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

I have never waded in a river like that, would you be able to do it in the standard reef boots? or do you need the felt soled wade boots?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Felt soles or the newer "sticky rubber" soles give the best traction on bedrock bottomed rivers like the Guad. For the best traction you can get metal studs added that really help. 

You'll be doing some slipping and sliding and possibly some swimming with reef boots, especially if the flows are up. 
I know this from experience.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Your adding to my bucket list!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

The water is down to where it should be. The last few years, the flow has been less than optimal, so we got kind of spoiled. Even while the flow was up around Christmas, I still waded the river. I learned how to wade high rivers during my exile to NE Ohio, so it wasn't a big deal to me.

I use studded rubber sole boots and a wading staff. Felt is nice, but not necessary. You could use reef boots, but be mindful that those rocks can be very slippery. The wading staff is much more critical IMHO. I use a broom handle with a sawed-off bolt stuck in the tip and some re-enforcement to keep it from splitting. Cost me all of $10.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow. Very nice. I would have never expected that many turkeys. Pretty cool!
What crossings were you in between if you don't mind me asking? Also, I have heard that some areas must be fished through a outfitter? Is that true? Just curious and on my bucket list.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

We were at the GRTU DeLoach lease.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

My son and I participated in the release. We put some absolute giant trout in the water. Kids faired a little better in the catching. 6 boats floated and all caught at least 2 fish, high count was 7 for about a 2 hour float


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Quackerbox said:


> My son and I participated in the release. We put some absolute giant trout in the water. Kids faired a little better in the catching. 6 boats floated and all caught at least 2 fish, high count was 7 for about a 2 hour float


 Were they all rainbows?
I heard they were going stock some browns this year.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

netboy said:


> Were they all rainbows?
> I heard they were going stock some browns this year.


One of the rivers TPWD biologists talked about it but Im 99% the GRTU truck was all rainbows. I saw a couple goldens go in as well.

Near certain if any browns go in it will be state funded and much smaller fish. The state gets fish between 8 and 12 inches (I guess for the slot on section 1). GRTU bought fish with an average of 16-18" and I saw at least a dozen pushing 24


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Supposedly, GRTU _may_ stock some browns in late this month or sometime next month.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

GRTU will be stocking the browns, not the state.
They also probably will keep the stocking date very low key, if not a complete secret. 

Join GRTU if you have not already.

brandon


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

BrandonFox said:


> GRTU will be stocking the browns, not the state.
> They also probably will keep the stocking date very low key, if not a complete secret.
> 
> Join GRTU if you have not already.
> ...


Not very low key when you tell all here, ha.

It's no secret TU is putting in some browns this year, when won't matter, once in the river they are fair game for all to catch not just TU club members. I'll be there in the hunt for the browns. Won't be joining the club either.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Lunkerman said:


> Not very low key when you tell all here, ha.
> 
> It's no secret TU is putting in some browns this year, when won't matter, once in the river they are fair game for all to catch not just TU club members. I'll be there in the hunt for the browns. Won't be joining the club either.


If I lived closer I'd join. It's worth the membership just for the extra river access alone. Something like 14 PRIVATE places scattered out on 6 or 10 miles of river.....120 bucks for a year?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Quackerbox said:


> If I lived closer I'd join. It's worth the membership just for the extra river access alone. Something like 14 PRIVATE places scattered out on 6 or 10 miles of river.....120 bucks for a year?


Not to mention supporting the organization that pays $$$ to put those brown trout (and larger rainbows) in the river. But I guess he's right, it's a public waterway so he has every right to show up and take advantage of the hard work and dollars that GRTU members have put into the stocking program to provide the river with trout.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Lunkerman said:


> Not very low key when you tell all here, ha.
> 
> It's no secret TU is putting in some browns this year, when won't matter, once in the river they are fair game for all to catch not just TU club members. I'll be there in the hunt for the browns. Won't be joining the club either.


What exactly did I "tell all" in that post?

Lol.

Brandon


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Lunkerman said:


> Not very low key when you tell all here, ha.
> 
> It's no secret TU is putting in some browns this year, when won't matter, once in the river they are fair game for all to catch not just TU club members. I'll be there in the hunt for the browns. Won't be joining the club either.


....and this is exactly the type of attitude that gets people like BHO elected. Always someone looking to mooch off of the time and efforts of others. Human nature I suppose...hwell:


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Worm Drowner said:


> ....and this is exactly the type of attitude that gets people like BHO elected. Always someone looking to mooch off of the time and efforts of others. Human nature I suppose...hwell:


 Are you mooching when at the coast catching redfish someone else worked to put there? Am I mooching when I C&R you all's precious brown's? You all put your fish in my river & I'm mooching if I catch "your" fish?

It's a public waterway, you TU boys should be thankful the citizens of this great state allow you all to have your playground there, which happens to be my backyard so I'll fish it when I please.

Full moon tomorrow, could be a good time to tie on a crankbait & target those big 'ol bows.


----------

